# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Stretchable electronics, Ohmatex ApS, Aarhus, Denmark

## Airicist

Developer - Ohmatex ApS

----------


## Airicist

Ohmatex stretchable electronics. Interview with IDTechEx 

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> Ohmatex provides elastic or non-stretch textile cables, conductive textiles to mount micro-electronics on, textile-based sensors or connection solutions. Learn more in this interview with IDTechEx, taken at Printed Electronics USA.

----------

